# Boy or Girl Molly Fry?



## Emilya26

I have about 25 baby Mollies. Most were born April 8th.....they are about double in size if not a little bigger as I can't quite remember how tiny they were. How can I tell if they are boys and girls? I am looking at their back fin (as you would adults) and their fins all look the same. They are all like a rounded flag like and not pointy. I may have to wait longer but HELP. I have a few friends and family members that are going to take some but I need to find out what they are first.


----------



## vreugy

Only time will tell.


----------



## coralbandit

all livebearers are born "female".That is to say they all appear to be female in the beginning.They should be starting to show now that they are 2 months old I would think?
You do know the difference in the anal fins?
Change water more often in their tank as the quickest developing male(most dominant) will excrete hormones that will either "stunt" other males or "convince " them to stay "apearing as a female as long as possible".
I have had swords that were 4 months old and "appeared " to be female until I removed the most dominant male or seperated them from the other males,and then suddenly a week or two later MALE!


----------



## Emilya26

Very interesting! Yes I know the difference in anal fins. I had no clue about the dominant male secreting stunting hormones. How often do you suggest I change the water? Will the dominant male have the male anal fin or will it look female still too?


----------



## coralbandit

They show eventually?I have hundreds of swords so I really don't keep time on them anymore,but believe it ,that "less dominant" males will attempt to hide as long as possible.It is just a matter of survival.Mollies may be a little more tolerant of each other but male swords can be one of the meanest fish to each other going.
I try to change more water on fry tanks then any other as I feed heavy and want growth to happen as quick as possible.Nothing less than 50% a week will work.I try to this 2 times a week.The size of the tank they are in is the next big factor.Fry really will grow faster in a larger tank.My fry start in a 30B(18x36),and then go right to a 75G.I can sell them as good sized fish in 2-3 moths easy.
If they are in a tank less than a 20 long then change 50% at least 2 times a week.


----------

